# pre-war Schwinn Autocycle tank on ebay



## Mike Hughes (Apr 19, 2018)

pre-war Schwinn Autocycle tank on eBay,


 item number: 323210127049, plus 9 other rare prewar goodies by the same seller,
Vintage rare pre-war Schwinn Autocycle tank Auto Cycle tank
Vintage rare pre-war Schwinn Motorbike tank, Motor bike
Vintage rare pre-war Schwinn Henderson tank straight bar tank
Vintage rare pre-war Arenold Schwinn front drum brake. very nice. high lowVintage Schwinn script brake handle, very nice.
Vintage pre-war Schwinn bicycle Delta Silveray light Silver ray light
Vintage rare pre-war Schwinn E.A. horn button & horn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2018)

If ya post a link to the auctions it helps!  https://www.ebay.com/sch/1958school...QREAAOSwbq9a07gb&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Mike Hughes (Apr 19, 2018)

thanks, just did it using the link you provided. still learning how to navigate the site. mike


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice stuff! Of course, the Ibanez pickups and Offenhouser  valve covers are sweet too


----------

